# Gas can



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Which gas can would you use for the winter?


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Any of the three on the right I suppose and the one on the left if the metal inside isn't rusty but it's not as good as the others.


I love my blitz cans (one with the pull out spout) but before taking the top cap off to pull the spout out you should either loosen the bottom black cap or pop the vent open first. If you open the top cap then if the can has some pressure, gasoline can come up the spout and make a mess of the can and garage and you. Have had it happen a few times when I forget to release the pressure the other ways first. Another yuck part is the spout is in the gasoline so if you don't have gloves then you have to wrap a rag around it or paper towel as it will be all wet as you pull it out. Also I've had little droplets of gas fly upwards as I'm pulling the spout tight to seat it.


The other two plastic ones look to have vent caps (hate cali crap sealed "safety" cans as they are anything but safe and make using them a biiiiig pain) and caps to keep the spouts clean.


Metal can doesn't look to have a cap for the spout so dust and dirt can get in that and then into your gas tank and then plug the small orifices in the carb.


Also you might as well grab some Sta-bil and put an ounce in the can of choice before filling at the gas station. That way the blower always has sta-bil treated gas in the system. Doesn't hurt anything and it's cheaper and easier than cleaning the carb or having to shovel if it won't start!


Have fun!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have 2 metal cans from way back, one is 5 gallon, and 3 plastic 5 gallon, as well as 2 1/2 and one gallon cans. I put all the 5 gallon on my trailer when I go to fill them. LOL .. costs a fortune … 

Metal are my favorite hands down, as I do not like all the safety nozzles on the plastic ones.

All my gas for equipment is bought in 5 gallon cans, and immediately get Stabil, and 1/2 the rate of Seafoam.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Any one that doesn't have a stupid post-2009 "Always Spills" spout. I've retrofitted all my cans with older-style spouts purchased used...


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll be switching to the yellow spout can for the winter. It has the easiest cap to open. I have been using the 2nd from the right for years and got tired of smelling like gas bc I hava to take the spout out of the can especially in the winter. I add marvel mystery oil to every gas can. I like the metal can but like was said it has no cap. Meaning I would need to switch from the cap to spout every time, which sucks.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

What do u guy think of these cans?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Malisha,

We used them on the Railroad .. they suck, plain and simple. …. IMHO ….


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

oneacer said:


> @Malisha,
> 
> We used them on the Railroad .. they suck, plain and simple. …. IMHO …. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


No wayyyyy. Why?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@mailisha

One thing I will say about those cans, the did take abuse travelling in the back of the pickups, with tools and what not always whacking them.

They were just a pain, with the flap, the extra handle, yadda, yadda... All this safety crap has ruined a lot of stuff in my opinion, but because of all the people that don't know how to use a regular gas can, the government felt it necessary to enforce it on everyone. just sayin … IMHO


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

malisha1 said:


> No wayyyyy. Why?



I've used them as well, don't like them either! Heavy and always seems to leak gas from somewhere and kind of a pita to use in general.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

oneacer said:


> @mailisha
> 
> One thing I will say about those cans, the did take abuse travelling in the back of the pickups, with tools and what not always whacking them.
> 
> They were just a pain, with the flap, the extra handle, yadda, yadda... All this safety crap has ruined a lot of stuff in my opinion, but because of all the people that don't know how to use a regular gas can, the government felt it necessary to enforce it on everyone. just sayin … IMHO



Not to mention california and their stupid gas pump spouts that suck up the fumes as you fill. That state probably had a big hand in the gas cans that also suck up fumes as you fill via a terrible safety hazard spout.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

tabora said:


> Any one that doesn't have a stupid post-2009 "Always Spills" spout. I've retrofitted all my cans with older-style spouts purchased used...



Why buy used...?


Just type "gas can spout" in amazon and pick one with a vent cap. I think it takes a 1/2" drill to make the hole and one of those multi stepped drill bits used for thin materials works great. I found mine at various local stores like Menards and Home of Economy and retrofitted all my cans. As well as I keep a few extra on hand just in case. 



Fyi those commies in california will probably throw you in jail if you retrofitted one of the stupid "safety" death traps cans in their state.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Well since I already have them for racing I use the square VP Fuel jugs with their pour hoses on them, I have a short 5 gal one for my genset and pit bike, they have a nice wide bottom on them and don’t tip over in the back of the truck when I go to fill, also real thick so don’t deform with temps.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

notabiker said:


> Why buy used...?
> 
> Just type "gas can spout" in amazon and pick one with a vent cap. I think it takes a 1/2" drill to make the hole and one of those multi stepped drill bits used for thin materials works great. I found mine at various local stores like Menards and Home of Economy and retrofitted all my cans. As well as I keep a few extra on hand just in case.
> 
> Fyi those commies in california will probably throw you in jail if you retrofitted one of the stupid "safety" death traps cans in their state.


Not talking about the vent; talking about the original self-venting black Blitz pour spout (with the yellow cap) itself. Those have not been available for purchase new for less than about $15 in the US for quite a while. Every time I see one for a few bucks, I grab it.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I use that heavy metal 5 gal can. Takes a pounding rolling around the back of the truck and the shop. Doesn't leak....yet. But i go thru 10-15 gals/week. 







These "No Spill" cans are used by many landscapers and at the Golf Courses I service. They stand up very well, don't normally leak, wide mouth fill. replacement caps available and are reasonably priced. Many sizes available. I'll get one once the metal can is used up.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

I was employed by a safety driven telecommunications company. The only portable fuel container allowed were the metal type with spring-loaded fill cap and flexible metal spout.

After the twin towers attack we bought several dozen of these, in 5 gal size, and stored them for emergency hand-out use at a secure location in NYC. 
They're still there, AFAIK, along with a gas turbine powered, self-contained communications trailer. 
That multi-million trailer was used one time, BTW, when Raymond, NH, flooded. I spent a week there, we gave residents free cell phones and service.
I digress - but it's a good story... 

Anyway, I have used this same type of fuel container some 20 years now, it's as solid and leak-free as when new. And it's pretty easy to use.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I don’t know if it had a gas turbine genset but Verizon brought out a massive trailer that was used as a mobile command post after Sandy hit NJ. That thing was impressive. 

I have a few Briggs & Stratton gas cans that have the only safety cap I found that I like. They are 2.5 gallons. You twist the collar a quarter turn and push the spout down into the tank. It stops when the tank is filled. I’m not sure if they still make them but they do work as advertised.


----------



## lake_effect (Aug 29, 2019)

These are the best considering cost, ease of use and safety:

https://www.zoro.com/eagle-type-i-s...MI2eb0sYaN5gIVFmKGCh3uzgOaEAQYAiABEgK-K_D_BwE

At a minimum, you want one with a built in flame arrestor.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 5 gal can that I've used for years. I have been diagnosed with a slipped disc so can not lift it. So I went to Harbor Freight and bought a D sized battery powered fuel transfer pump. Used it all summer filling my tractor. Works perfectly. I believe it was less then $10.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

tabora said:


> Not talking about the vent; talking about the original self-venting black Blitz pour spout (with the yellow cap) itself. Those have not been available for purchase new for less than about $15 in the US for quite a while. Every time I see one for a few bucks, I grab it.


I have quite a few of those, I like them. When my wife was alive we would go to estate sales and of course I'd find the best stuff in the basements and garages,lol. On my newer Blitz's I use that spout and I install the yellow vent cap on the can for smoother pouring.


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

I have used No Spill cans for years.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Found it... Here is the one I use. I have four of them. What’s nice is if you run out of fuel they are light and easy to carry out to the machine. By the laws of snowblower luck it is always the furthest point away from your garage when it runs out. 🙂


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Whatever you do, DO NOT buy the Sceptre cans that are made in Canada. Those spring loaded spouts, always jam, break and leak gas everywhere. I bought several of these before Superstorm Sandy and want to replace the spouts and add a vent. I also have 3 old cans with proper vents that work fine. The best ones you can buy are VP Racing cans, they are expensive but racing cans are allowed to have a VENT, thank goodness so I bought 2 of them from a local hot rod shop.
The No Spill brand is also good, as is their spokesperson, no spill Jill lol. Got a couple of these as well. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=10&v=O7L4Umc_kUk&feature=emb_logo

so, either No Spill or VP racing. The rest I wouldn't bother with even tho these 2 cost a good bit more. PS on the VP you need to buy the spout separate. 

https://vpracingfuels.com/product/square-motorsport-container/


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not as strong so cannot easily lift a 5 US gallon container and precisely pour gas into my snowblower or any of my machines. So I have been using a siphon pump for a lot of years now. It is pictured in the attachment. I have lots of gas cans, but I use only 3 now. Two are the 25 liter (6.6 US gallon) Scepter cans and a 5 liter can just for the 2 stroke fuel. 

After replacing an empty can the Scepter fuel pump is pumped a couple of times to bring the fuel up and the nozzle put into the machine tank to fill. Releasing the handle shuts off the fuel and I hang it up on the pump fitting. Next time I fill the tank I just squeeze the handle a little for a good flow.

Works like filling my car at the gas station, but at home for my snowblower because it uses relatively small amounts of fuel frequently.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

These were the best:

But ours had metal spout that was flexible....Kind of like the other pic of orange can's spout.

Had a matching 5 gal just like the red one.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Town said:


> I am not as strong so cannot easily lift a 5 US gallon container and precisely pour gas into my snowblower or any of my machines. So I have been using a siphon pump for a lot of years now. It is pictured in the attachment. I have lots of gas cans, but I use only 3 now. Two are the 25 liter (6.6 US gallon) Scepter cans and a 5 liter can just for the 2 stroke fuel.
> 
> After replacing an empty can the Scepter fuel pump is pumped a couple of times to bring the fuel up and the nozzle put into the machine tank to fill. Releasing the handle shuts off the fuel and I hang it up on the pump fitting. Next time I fill the tank I just squeeze the handle a little for a good flow.
> 
> Works like filling my car at the gas station, but at home for my snowblower because it uses relatively small amounts of fuel frequently.


That is awesome where did you get that pump/Siphon???


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's mine… It was built in the '60's with steel plate with steel plumbing-style caps and has a reinforcing ring around it's base and is heavy (even empty) …but… it's not fancy, it's "bulletproof" and will last a lifetime! :thumbsup:

Claude.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

tabora said:


> Not talking about the vent; talking about the original self-venting black Blitz pour spout (with the yellow cap) itself. Those have not been available for purchase new for less than about $15 in the US for quite a while. Every time I see one for a few bucks, I grab it.





I dislike those "self venting" ones as they chug or glug on me. I get the replacement spout and drill a hole in the back and add the snap vent to the gas can. Only have about 6 or so 5 gallon cans I did that to and I prefer to have my gas flow out in a nice solid stream if I need it. 



Just looked and found one of my cans with that exact spout on it, and of course the can sports a nice yellow snap vent behind the handle to make it much nicer to use! I bought a few snap vents on their own a while back and all the replacement spouts have their own snap vents. That spout wasn't worth a poo without the vent on the can, I even tried to connect a hose inside to keep the thing from glugging but the only thing that worked is to have a vent.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I have tried a number of the small safety cans, they seem to cause more gas spills than the older ones, good ol' gov regs.

I use these for storage, and the included funnel makes it very easy to refill the generator.
https://www.amazon.com/Eagle-UI-50-FS-Galvanized-Gasoline-Capacity/dp/B00004Y75M/ref=sxin_3_ac_d_rm?ac_md=0-0-bWV0YWwgZ2FzIGNhbg%3D%3D-ac_d_rm&keywords=metal+gas+can&pd_rd_i=B00004Y75M&pd_rd_r=7dc8984f-8673-4ab5-85c7-38555394d568&pd_rd_w=Fy091&pd_rd_wg=0U7D7&pf_rd_p=6d29ef56-fc35-411a-8a8e-7114f01518f7&pf_rd_r=KETG3PKEX68C62Z7AVA8&psc=1&qid=1575033575

I use this one to fill the mower & blower, seems to work well and no spillage.
https://www.amazon.com/Surecan-CRSUR5G1-Gasoline-CAN-Gallon/dp/B00DE2EDAY/ref=sr_1_11?keywords=gas+can&qid=1575033593&sr=8-11


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> That is awesome where did you get that pump/Siphon???


Canadian Tire in Orleans (Ottawa) Canada. Here is a view and description: https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/flo-n-go-home-filling-station-25-l-0283019p.html#srp I bought it with the 5 US gallon can size, so added some tubing to reach the bottom of 25 liter (6.6 US gallon) gas can when they came out several years ago.

My neighbour has the same one for his boat.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am actually going to be at Harbor Freight today, and am going to look at there battery fuel transfer, as well as new spouts for the cans.

If not there, then I am just going to order replacement spouts, sick of those safety crap spouts, along with the vent caps, …. lol, I have nail holes in a few with a nail for venting in my 2 blue Kerosene plastic cans.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

@Town: Did you find it has the issues they mention in the reviews...Vent problems????


Inner(pick Up) tube comes off??? Handle leaking????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Someone might have Mentioned this already but just saw this.....


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Found it Town.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

oneacer said:


> I am actually going to be at Harbor Freight today, and am going to look at there battery fuel transfer, as well as new spouts for the cans.
> 
> If not there, then I am just going to order replacement spouts, sick of those safety crap spouts, along with the vent caps, …. lol, I have nail holes in a few with a nail for venting in my 2 blue Kerosene plastic cans.



YES!! I loathe the "safety" crap. Grew up filling things from gas cans and filling equipment with diesel from used 5 gallon hydraulic oil containers.


When I vented all my used cans I washed them out with water and soap and such to get rid of the gas vapors before doing the drilling. The stepped drill bits work nicely in the plastic, just remember to stop at the right sized step otherwise you're screwed! I suppose my latest brushless drills wouldn't have sparks to cause me any issues now though. Also washing them out will get rid of the little bits of dirt and crap that seems to get in them over the years.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> @Town: Did you find it has the issues they mention in the reviews...Vent problems????
> 
> 
> Inner(pick Up) tube comes off??? Handle leaking????


No I have not experienced any of those problems that I just re-read. I use premium fuel that is ethanol free since ethanol is very problematic here and could account for hose and valve problems. The kinking does not make sense with the original 5 us gallon tank since there is a weight at the end to ensure the line reaches the bottom of tank and is supported by the bottom of tank. I have a rubber fuel line to extend the hose to the bottom of the 6.6 us gallon tank. It is likely the kinking complaints come from use of smaller tank sizes without a suitable change to the hose or using the larger 6.6 us gallon tank without a suitable extension. As in any siphon system there is zero tolerance for ill fitting hoses, so I followed the manufacturers instructions and have no leaks, the gas is always ready to flow by just opening the handle a small amount for a controlled fill. The full handle movement (a couple of strokes) is only needed to recharge the siphon after refilling the tank. I do not rely on the internal venting so do not know why that would be a problem. All my cans (associated with the siphon system) come with external venting that I just open a very small amount and it stays at that setting. No venting issues for me, and no gas smell in the garage either. 

Most of my use is in the winter in terms of refilling the tanks and filling the snowblower so 25 liters of gas does not last long. It gets cold here and the plastic hose is plenty flexible enough and works fine even with lots of use. No leaking at the pump and the pump hangs up on a hook which is part of the assembly. While working in the area I have hit the hose and there was no effect. Now I have a second tank the change in tanks allows more time to re-fill. I refill my mower and pressure washer and tiller with the same system easily.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@notabiker,

Exactly, I just ordered the solid plastic spout, includes 2 caps for any plastic 5 gal. as well as vent.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I am trying a different gas can, I wanted to stay well below 5 gallons so it is easy to handle. I have a 2020 platinum 24 with the 369cc motor and small gas tank, I believe it’s 0.8 U.S. gallon, that’s what drove me to try the surecan 2.2 gallon can. I have only used it to fill the machine once. It seemed to top off the tank with out spilling, easy to control the flow.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been using the battery pump for awhile now when filling all my equipment right from the 5 gallon can ...... Works great .....


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I keep my gasoline in this little steel drum its 60 litre ( 16 USG, or about 11 standard gallons )
As you can see I have a modified bung with a vent and pick up tube to run a generator.
I can lift this out of the car by myself but its too big to do anything with so I have to siphon fuel from it.








Up until this year when I decided it was too heavy I would use these sceptre 5 gallon cans. ( 3 of them )
But I find they are getting heavy and I just keep them in case there is a storm and I want to buy a few extra cans of gas to supplement the drum.








Last I have these little scepter 2 gallon cans ( 4 of them ) for fueling up portable stuff.








When I buy gas I buy 10 litres at a time ( 2 gal ) at the shell and use premium with some stabil added.
I draw 2 gallons off the drum and refill with the fresh stuff
The drum is always fresh and full.

I then fuel what ever needs gas of just dump it in the cars as needed.
Sometimes I transfer fuel to the 5 gallon cans and hold it.
Maybe there is weather advisory or something so I buy 10 gallons and do a large fuel rotation.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The battery powered transfer pumps are great. 
Fueling equipment is so easy and fast and no more struggling and spills with full 5 gallon gas cans.
Wish I had bought one years ago.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

NOS sounds like you have good a system for keeping your stock fresh and ready for an emergency. I do not keep much gas on hand, I have a one gallon for two cycle mix and a 5 gallon for the zero turn mower. Whenever I get gas it gets sea foam right from the get go. Now if I stared counting engines that use gas you would think I would have more cans. I just added the 2 gallon for ease of use filling the push mower and snow blower.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> NOS sounds like you have good a system for keeping your stock fresh and ready for an emergency. I do not keep much gas on hand, I have a one gallon for two cycle mix and a 5 gallon for the zero turn mower. Whenever I get gas it gets sea foam right from the get go. Now if I stared counting engines that use gas you would think I would have more cans. I just added the 2 gallon for ease of use filling the push mower and snow blower.


My big stuff is stationary and within reach of the drum by extended fuel lines.
I can get away with this because I have fuel pumps on these things to prime up the carbs

I'm not a fan of Seafoam for anything but an attempt to get some cleaning action in an old engine.
Just some stabilizer to protect it from oxygen.
Steel drums are nice because they seal way better than plastic cans.
I worry a plastic can will bloat up and leak if tightly sealed so I try not put my self in that position.

I mix gas by the litre.
35ml of Yamalube to 1 litre of gasoline for everything as needed and then its never old or separating.

In the 25 years I lived in this house I only once has the lights out for longer than a few hours( that was summer 2002 remember the big black out ? )
The rest of the time this stuff all just sits waiting and not doing anything....


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Once again, I will be contrary even though I dislike the safety spouts.

The modern cans that can seal in fumes to the point that they puff up like a basketball are actually perfect for storing fuel in cold damp weather. They can keep out all of the moisture that would be contaminating your fuel. So if you are disabling the sealing mechanisms in your spouts and drilling holes in your cans for vents, you are allowing your cans to breathe...

Basically you are defeating the one good feature of the modern cans.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

*Ziggy65 since joining this forum this is the first I have heard of these battery powered pumps, looks like a bunch of you here use them. Maybe I will pick one up and give it a try, I know I have some old cans with bad spouts that I could put back in use.*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Been using mine for a while now .... never looked back ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Beanhead said:


> I know I have some old cans with bad spouts that I could put back in use.


You can also buy a replacement spout for virtually any make/size can if you want to...


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I just looked back and found out i've been using my Harbor Freight one for two years now. No problems so far.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Beanhead said:


> I am trying a different gas can, I wanted to stay well below 5 gallons so it is easy to handle. I have a 2020 platinum 24 with the 369cc motor and small gas tank, I believe it’s 0.8 U.S. gallon, that’s what drove me to try the surecan 2.2 gallon can. I have only used it to fill the machine once. It seemed to top off the tank with out spilling, easy to control the flow.
> View attachment 184492


I use one of these to fill my mowers & snowblower from my two 5 gallon cans, has worked great the last 2 years.


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

I use this adapter in my 5 gallon plastic Blitz gas container: *TERA PUMP TRFA01 *








Amazon.com: TERA PUMP TRFA01 4-AA Battery Powered Fuel Transfer Pump w/ Flexible Intake hose and No-spill Auto-Stop Nozzle, attachable to gas cans and more : Automotive


Buy TERA PUMP TRFA01 4-AA Battery Powered Fuel Transfer Pump w/ Flexible Intake hose and No-spill Auto-Stop Nozzle, attachable to gas cans and more: Electric Fuel Pumps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

*bibeaud, How has this worked for you? does the auto shut-off work? *


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

As of now; no negative issues. Auto shut off is still working. On my Honda HRX mower, it shuts the gas off too early and I have to hold the nozzle up more in the air.
Lots of complaints that auto shutoff will not work for long but I have not seen this "knock on wood".


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

This thread got me going. Just ordered xfer pump, and a replacement nozzle for old metal Eagle can. I'm my own Santa


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> battery powered transfer pump


I still transfer fuel the original way but this thread is going to make me look into one.
I always keep at least 30 gallons of non-ethanol on hand in the old style 1, 2 and 5 gallon plastic cans like NOS posted. All fuel dated and treated with seafoam or startron. I used one 5 gallon jug Sunday that was 3 years old.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

malisha1 said:


> Which gas can would you use for the winter?


Third from the left


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those transfer pumps that run on the D batteries are great .... no more lifting a 5 gallon can, get out the funnel, or be spilling gas ... they do really work, been using mine for a couple years now. Should have done it sooner. I picked mine up at Harbor Freight when they used to have the 20% off coupon on any item .. I believe it was under 10.00 ..... Just looked on Amazon, and they are 15.00 .....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Princess Auto has one on sale right now for $6.99 and ad says it is for fuel.

Not sure of the quality, but for that price it would be worth trying.












https://www.princessauto.com/en/battery-operated-transfer-pump/product/PA0008920878


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i bought one from princess auto last week but haven't tried it yet. i feel like my biggest dislike about it is the size. the thing is at least 2ft long. almost wouldn't have minded if the pickup tube on the pump was shorter or maybe flexible or swap able similar to the output tube so it could be used without being quite so bulky especially if you wanted to use it to drain a fuel tank on a lawn mower or snowblower. with this thing it almost seems like you need to setup a fueling station.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Identical to the harbor Freight one ... they work great, just stick it in the 5 gallon can and turn on.

To drain a tank, I use the squeeze bulb type transfer method, which is great for that.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Princess Auto has one on sale right now for $6.99 and ad says it is for fuel.
> 
> Not sure of the quality, but for that price it would be worth trying.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! 
I'll be shopping!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Princess Auto has one on sale right now for $6.99 and ad says it is for fuel.
> 
> Not sure of the quality, but for that price it would be worth trying.
> 
> ...


Wish I'd of thought about one earlier, I just had a PA delivery yesterday.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I wish I read this earlier I was looking for reasons to go there today, and I didn't end up going at all.

What about ToolTown anyone here buy anything from them?
I can't even access their website and I think our local has closed.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Beanhead said:


> How has this worked for you? does the auto shut-off work?


I have the same TeraPump and the shutoff works perfectly. The newer version works even better. The only issue I've had is with corrosion on the battery contacts, but CRC Electronics Cleaner fixed that.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> Wish I'd of thought about one earlier, I just had a PA delivery yesterday.


PA is out of stock and no rainchecks....

Bugger I am not paying 20 bucks for the same thing in red...


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Link shows them in stock for online sales only that I can see. No stores near me have anything in stock.
Being that it's near to x-mas I was feeling generous towards myself this morning and ordered the Terapump along with some other items from amazon.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> Link shows them in stock for online sales only that I can see. No stores near me have anything in stock.
> Being that it's near to x-mas I was feeling generous towards myself this morning and ordered the Terapump along with some other items from amazon.


I'm so cheap I will keep sucking on a hose and chasing it down with a beer....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

NOS said:


> PA is out of stock and no rainchecks....


shipping is cheap especially if you could use a few other things. shipping is usually only about $7 even if you place a fairly large ordering. this was only suppose to be about $7.92 to ship with fedex. the pump is the only thing in the long bottom box


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

If your order cracks the $100 mark then I believe shipping is free.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

NOS said:


> I'm so cheap I will keep sucking on a hose


Yeah I remember those days, you'd think we'd wise up eh. I can still taste it now that you've mentioned it...blech!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

NOS said:


> I'm so cheap I will keep sucking on a hose and chasing it down with a beer....


a hose, compressor and a rag also get the same job done. that is how we did it on my dads dart. 40L out plus draining fuel lines all the way to the fuel pump. then also used the same process to prime the fuel line before hooking it back up to the fuel pump. pretty much just pressurizing the tank and fuel comes out the hose


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> a hose, compressor and a rag also get the same job done


Yep it sure does, just not so much out in the field tho. I have an old rattle tip and hose that I use now and then. It works OK, just not that great when a complete tank drain is necessary.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

malisha1 said:


> What do u guy think of these cans?


Do not like them. Hard to fill and use.


----------

